# ISO Raspberry Rave Salad



## letscook (Feb 18, 2008)

I am going out on a limb here. I had a recipe for a raspberry Rave geletin salad that i got from Woman's Day Magazine, It is delious and lost the recipe.  I had the picture of it in my cookbook and the recipe attached to it.  I decided to make it and the recipe was gone. 
It was in the woman's day 3/16/93 issue, picture of it on  page 146 and states recipe is on page 148. 
Thank you all


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, a search of Womens Day did not turn up any recipes entitled Raspberry Rave Salad. A Google search also did not return specifically Raspberry Rave Salad recipes either.
The best I could suggest is perhaps contacting Woman's Day and asking them if they still have the recipe around.
Does the picture say who made it? IE did they make it up or did someone else contribute? That might help in a search as well.


----------



## letscook (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for your efforts, no name on picture page. I have sent an email to women's day - no response as yet. thanks again


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 18, 2008)

Can you tell us anything about it? Here are two links I've found online although neither from Woman's Day.

Raspberry Rave (raspberries, pineapple and raspberry gelatin)
Raspberry Rave Recipe | Recipezaar

Raspberry Rave (raspberries, pineapple, raspberry gelatin, sour cream)
Cooks.com - Recipe - Raspberry Rave


----------



## letscook (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you very much that is it.  I emailed womans day and today i received the recipe in the mail from womans day.  Thank you Womans day.   I wish my scanner was working I would scan the picture of it to show you.  I have always received great response to this recipe.  I also have done it in a glass bowl , the color is so pretty.   I have enclosed the actual recipe that womans day sent to me

Raspbery Rave
2 Pkgs (10z ea) frozen red raspberries in syrup, thawed
(you also can used strawberries)
1 can (20 oz) crushed pinneapple packed in juice
1 cup water
2 pkg (4 serving size) Reaspberry Gelatin
(if using strawberries use strw berry gelatin)
1 cup sour cream
1- Have a 8-10 cup bundt pan or ring mold ready
2- Drain raspberries and pineapple in a strainer over a 4 cup measure gently pressing fruit until you have 2 cups of liquid
3- bring water to a boil in a 2 quart saucepan and then remove from heat
add gelatin and stir with spatula until completely dissolved
4- Stir in reserved 2 cups fruit liquid, the drained fruit and sour cream
until completely blended
Pour into bundt pan or ring mold and refridgerate at least 8 hours until firm.
5- To unmold: Moisten serving plate with cold water (that so if gelatin lands off center you can slide it back to the middle)
Dip mold up to rim in warn not hot water for about 10 seconds
Place serving plate on top of mold and invert and shake gently from side to side to release gelatin. repeat process if gelatin doen't come free from mold.
remove mold gently
6- garnish with fressh berries and mint.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm glad you got your recipe.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's cool they sent it to you.


----------

